# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] discongruity

## snb

The last post in the water cooler as indicated in

http://www.excelforum.com/

doesn't match the last post in the water cooler indicated in 

http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-cooler

----------


## arlu1201

If i am not mistaken, we faced server issues and double posts at around that time when you posted, SNB.  Hence, the disconnect.

It has been fixed.

----------

